

How to attract and retain Gen Y talent - mguido71
http://blog.sandglaz.com/attract-retain-gen-y-talent/

======
greenyoda
_" Quite simply, you need people in their 20s and early-30s if you want your
business to remain successful."_

On the other hand, at least in the tech sector, there are so many companies
that discriminate against older employees that you can probably find a
plentiful supply of qualified employees just by welcoming people who are over
40.

 _" By 2028, they’ll be completely out of the office."_

The baby boom ended in 1964[1], and people born in 1964 will only be 64 in
2028. I know a lot of people that age who are still working.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_boomers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_boomers)

